# Tell us the story about your first kiss



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

my first kiss was with a girl when i was 8 at a school disco.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Are you going by first lip on lip contact?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It hasn't happened yet or ever.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

ravens said:


> It hasn't happened yet or ever.


Same for me. I haven't spoken to any girls I have liked or had a crush on or been interested in for 2 years now. The last time I talked to one was freshman year of high school. I've never even hung out with a girl before or even been in a relationship.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I had a friend when I was really really young, like before preschool. We would hang out and her mom babysat us and we always together. BAM first kiss in my backyard. I was maybe 8? Under 10 anyway. I count my first real kiss with the chick I lost mah V-Card to. I remember I did it with my eyes open and she thought it was hilarious. Told me to close my eyes but I kept on peeking because it felt awkward to not see her.

You guys kiss eyes open or is it just me?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

In the year 2015, perhaps.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

It was horribly awkward. I was 15. That girl had made it obvious that she was into me, and had invited me & a couple friends to her place.

We were all watching a movie, she was sitting next to me on the sofa. I wanted to grab her hand as a way of sending her the message "_hey, I dig you, lets kiss shall we?_" So I gradually move my hand towards hers - in a very slow, creepy way, kinda like a leopard swiftly approaching his prey by making sure not to attract attention. And you can be assured that the sweaty & anxious leopard stayed in that bush right next to the gazelle for a good 5 minutes.

My pinky lightly pokes her hand - her hand doesn't budge. *It's a good sign*, she's not disgusted 8). Therefore I place my hand over hers and start caressing it. She doesn't pull her hand away - *it's a WIN!* At this point we stop looking at the screen, we lock eyes, and BOOM first makeout session.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

The first most serious one happened in high school with a crush. She had some interest in me as well, but for whatever reason we never dated. Anyway out the blue while we were working together in class, she asked me to kiss her. After some playful banter, I leaned in and went for it. A girl who was in front of us turned around to ask for our help on the assignment, saw us, and let out a loud wow. That got a good portion of the class attention, but by time they had looked our way, we had already stopped.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

It was summertime. The livin was easy. We all got together to get ****faced in the late evening, taking advantage of the good weather. There was this girl there. Bit of a butterface, but decent enough. And I knew she had the hots for me. 

Used the girls' 15 year old sex appeal to get some greasy old dudes to buy us some vodka. Started drinking er all down, it got western. Pretty soon I was retching in the bushes. Girl walks up, goes, "Hey. We should make out." So I said "Sure." So she replies with "Wait, weren't you just puking there?". I go "No, you must have been imagining things."

The stars aligned. We started giving er. Then I hear this "Ah! You bit my ****ing tongue!"

Which I replied to with a "What the **** are you talking about ?!?".

Smooth sailing from there, even got a bit of a boob grab.

Nowadays I might be in jail.


----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

Still haven't kissed anyone. Hopefully the girl I am seeing will be my first. 

I have gotten kissed on my face though. But I was 10-11. Me and my 2 friends where playing in my yard when 3 girls entered my gate and asked for water. I gave them some water and we chatted a few seconds. One mentioned I was cute and 2 of them kissed me, one on the cheek and the other almost on my lips ( because I pulled back). They immediately ran out giggling. It was more or less disgusting though. LOL


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

A beach in Newquay. I was very inebriated and so was she. I think it was the bottle of water I had just bought for her that sealed the deal :yes Looking back now, that night was actually one of the best nights out i've ever had. Unfortunately our attempt to cross the rope bridge onto the private island failed  who knows what would have happened had we made it there :sigh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not sure. Never romantic. Been kissed a few times by the ****s. That's about it.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was 14...it was omg awkwarrrrd!


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Quietgirl3 (Aug 8, 2014)

A guy in junior high asked if he could kiss me I said yes. Later that year he got expelled from school for sexual misconduct. Apparently he liked to kiss everyone no matter if they said yes or not.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Mine was with my first bf, a few dates in. We watched a movie at my place while cuddling. Afterwards, I walked him down to his car parked down my street. While hugging, he kissed me directly on the lips. It was pretty nice, but I had no idea what to do so I was like a stone statue about it. 

My current bf kissed me on our sorta first "real" date (we started out friends, then I decided to tell him I liked him back so we watched a movie together at his place one night). I wasn't expecting it at all. He kissed me outside by my car while hugging. I liked it a lot though. 

My first ever date with anybody was with this guy from POF. He was so physically aggressive, it made me sick. He held me around the waist and wanted to cuddle and everything. We had talked online but seriously, I don't think someone should be this aggressive with someone you've just met.

When it was over, I was so afraid he was going to try to kiss me I was devising how I was gonna hit him or something if he did. Thankfully it was just a harmless hug.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i *think* it was at the beach, on a date with my first gf when i was 21.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

@ 23 , lip to lip and a bit of tongue play, eyes closed and though it's all hazy now it didn't seem all that difficult. Too bad that's as far as it went but, oh well. Now if it'd just happen again...:sus


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

Never once been kissed but on my one and only date with a girl about a year ago, I realized she was giving me "kiss me" vibes as we were parting ways. I missed that chance but at the very least, I blew her a kiss which she reciprocated with an air kiss of her own back to me. Does that count? Probably not. And at that time, I was still in the "confused" phase. 

Right now, I'm not looking for anyone but I'm ever optimistic about that one special guy turning up and giving me not just a memorable first kiss but an infinite amount of love reserved just for me too. Ah, who am I kidding? I am a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think I was 8 & there was a group of us at the community arcade. I'd been playing fooze ball & was totally unaware of the plan brewing behind me. When we finished the game I was lead out outside & there was an equal number of boys & girls. Before I knew it straws were drawn & whichever 2 had the same length had to kiss in the center of a circle made by all of us. This is one of my first memories of anxiety so intense that my heart was racing, I was shaky, & I couldn't think straight/concentrate. My turn came & I walked into the centre of the circle opposite Candace. My anxiety had distracted me from noting what was done before me so I was clueless. I closed my eyes, leaned in & when I made contact I stuck my tongue out a bit. Before I knew it it was over, the next 2 were up & my guy friends were raving about how awesome it was meanwhile it took me ages to come down from that intense wave of anxiety. There was nothing romantic or special about it all. Really it was just foreshadowing of the fact that anxiety would be a major negative influence on my experiences with gals throughout my life


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I think I was 8 & there was a group of us at the community arcade. I'd been playing fooze ball & was totally unaware of the plan brewing behind me. When we finished the game I was lead out outside & there was an equal number of boys & girls. Before I knew it straws were drawn & whichever 2 had the same length had to kiss in the center of a circle made by all of us. This is one of my first memories of anxiety so intense that my heart was racing, I was shaky, & I couldn't think straight/concentrate. My turn came & I walked into the centre of the circle opposite Candace. My anxiety had distracted me from noting what was done before me so I was clueless. I closed my eyes, leaned in & when I made contact I stuck my tongue out a bit. Before I knew it it was over, the next 2 were up & my guy friends were raving about how awesome it was meanwhile it took me ages to come down from that intense wave of anxiety. There was nothing romantic or special about it all. Really it was just foreshadowing of the fact that anxiety would be a major negative influence on my experiences with gals throughout my life


If that happened now to me that would be awesome.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

It was my 15th birthday and I was at a school dance with my new (and only) boyfriend and a few friends. We were hanging out away from everyone else and we just started kissing. It was pretty gross, and he tasted like Coca-Cola. He told me I was a good kisser, but who even knows when you're that young...


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

I was 18 and met a girl(first and only (ex-)girlfriend) on mIRC. We met in person after 6 months of texting and talking on the phone daily. We walked through a park, holding hands and then sat on a bench. She put her head on my lap after a while, which felt weird but helped me relax a bit more.

I ran my fingers through her hair, we were chatting, I kept thinking of kissing her but found stupid excuses not to(in my head) like waiting for the "right" moment. (sidenote: we had "jokingly" said that we'd kiss each other when we met in real life, so of course I slightly chickened out when it was time to act.)

After about 40' or so I found the courage to lean in and kiss her. It was awkward as hell because it was her first kiss as well, mouths wide open, tongues flailing about and whatnot. So yeah, not ideal, but that kiss sealed the beginning of our relationship. (for better or worse =p)


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have no story to tell....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Nobody wana kiss auld blue...:cry...ah I'll get over it ..I'm over it now..:yay


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I was 20, and it was my first date. We'd gone back to her house to watch a movie and sat close together in the dark. At a random point she whipped her head around to face me and started making out with me vigorously. I didn't know what to do so I just mimicked her actions. We tried to have sex soon after but due to anxiety I was not up to the task.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Eh, I was either 8 or 9. And I had just recently met this boy who lived on my street he was about a year older I think. I ended up developing a crush on him, and after less than a few weeks knowing him, he picked a rose for me and asked me to be his girlfriend. So we had a little child "relationship", but we didn't really do much besides hold hands. He had an older sister who was about 15 or 16, I hate to be blunt, but she was pretty slu*ty... Anyways, she was surprised when we told her we never kissed yet. I mean we were just kids, why would we be kissing in the first place!

But she ended up getting the idea to play truth or dare with us. And she dared him to kiss me. I really didn't want to do it, and he was puckering his lips, slowly making his way towards mine. I stayed in place frozen not doing anything with my lips, and had my eyes wide open. It was terribly awkward.. She was recording the entire thing with her phone, and then commented that we sucked afterwards. Later on she made me kiss him while we were watching a movie, that kiss ended up being a lot better. I remember later on questioning how I even managed to do it. We only kissed one other time after that, before he ended up moving away.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

First 'kiss' as in lips-upon-lips, I was 2 or 3, I don't remember, but I have photographic evidence of kissing the boy next door through the wire fence between our back gardens. Well, I say that's the first, but I don't know how many times we did that.

Other than that, my first proper kiss, with tongues and whatnot, I was 15, and it was forced upon me because he just wouldn't leave me alone so I gave in. It was horrible - I'd no experience and still knew he was doing it all wrong. His tongue kept going round and round my mouth and yea... gross.

I wish the first kiss my ex and I had was my first, because it was perfect.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it was playing spin the bottle at my friend's little sister party (don't quote me on this). 

They were 5th graders, we were 6-7th graders can't remember and I believe that instead of going to the pool that day (we all lived in the same community with a shared pool) my friend told me about his little sister's party so we went. 

I was awkward most of the time (the girls were in jeans etc while I looked like a homeless in sandals) but still, my friend decided that we should play some spin the bottle and we did. 

I was reluctant but there was two girls in the mix that I wanted to kiss (my friend's sister and one of her friends). My friend spins the bottle and it lands on his sister (lol and kek). He gives her a peck on the cheek and is my turn. I was praying to get something good. God granted me the wish and I got the friend that I wanted to kiss. 

Nothing special I guess. More awkward than anything else


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

It was awkward. Not this awkward, but still...pretty awkward.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't even remember. I think that I first played spin the bottle in junior school but I can't remember who I kissed. I can remember the location but that is it.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Are you sure you want to hear the horrifying tale?


----------



## PhilipJ (Nov 25, 2014)

saw her at school. i was 17, she was 15. cute but not _too_ cute so it wasn't a nerve-wracking thing.

messaged her on MSN saying i was the friend of a friend, the next thing you know i'm riding to her house on my bike. a week went by and then we started kissing. "is this it?" was the overriding emotion of it all.

we stopped hanging out a few weeks later. neither of us were particularly impressed by the other.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Never been kissed ;_;

lol


----------



## Ruch247 (Oct 23, 2014)

Well I smooch my shih tzu on the mouth does that count?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

We were 14, he had asked me out the week before. I was waiting for him, it was the last class of the day. He was really nervous and was drinking from a cold water bottle for some reason. He kissed me but I panicked and moved, he got the corner of my mouth.

I laughed at him, and I told him to try again, it was a peck, and it was wonderful.. We're still together.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Junebuug said:


> We were 14, he had asked me out the week before. I was waiting for him, it was the last class of the day. He was really nervous and was drinking from a cold water bottle for some reason. He kissed me but I panicked and moved, he got the corner of my mouth.
> 
> I laughed at him, and I told him to try again, it was a peck, and it was wonderful.. We're still together.


Lucky


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was 14 and at a park party one night...Had some drinks but wasnt drunk. Was sitting/lying on this dudes lap, i looked up, stared him in the eyes and was like 'hey come here for a sec' and kinda grabbed his neck and pulled him down towards me! My first kiss was upside down! #Spiderman kiss ftw haha


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh, memory lane   

Lord do I ever remember, hehehe. You know that boy in school that all the little girls are head over heels for because he's SO cute? Yeah that was the one for me. We were all fighting over him, total drama between all the girls in the class. It was cut throat kitchen in the seventh grade and every girl was ready to backstab any friend that got in her way over this boy. My first cousin was even one of my temporary enemies because she wanted him as bad as I did. There was a party we all went to and he was there. We all went outside to get away from the parents and hung out. He sat beside me and started flirting and I almost died on the spot. Later that night he asked me out and I said yes. We held hands the rest of the night and when he left he leaned in and gave me a kiss, and I felt a little tongue hit my bottom lip. We dated for the entire school year until we got bored. Ah, l amour. Young love is soooo...not real love  But it is fun.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> Lucky


I am incredibly lucky :mushy


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have no recollection. I wonder if that's normal or if it is something everybody is supposed to remember?


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Hmm well the relationship didnt last long. I was sitting on her bed she was on one end and I was sitting in front of her by her feet. She said "What are you thinking?" I then leaned in and said "I... Was thinking of kissing you but- the more I think about it the harder it is to do" Then just as she was about to say something I sighed and said "Ah, **** it" and just kissed her. After I did it I tryed to pull back then she pulled me back in and we made out. It was pretty fun.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> Hmm well the relationship didnt last long. I was sitting on her bed she was on one end and I was sitting in front of her by her feet. She said "What are you thinking?" I then leaned in and said "I... Was thinking of kissing you but- the more I think about it the harder it is to do" Then just as she was about to say something I sighed and said "Ah, **** it" and just kissed her. After I did it I tryed to pull back then she pulled me back in and we made out. It was pretty fun.


Man that sounds awesome. I wish I would ever be able to experience something like this.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

14 or 15 years old (can't remember), in a movie theatre, he hovered in close and asked if it was okay.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

gamingpup said:


> Hmm well the relationship didnt last long. I was sitting on her bed she was on one end and I was sitting in front of her by her feet. She said "What are you thinking?" I then leaned in and said "I... Was thinking of kissing you but- the more I think about it the harder it is to do" Then just as she was about to say something I sighed and said "Ah, **** it" and just kissed her. After I did it I tryed to pull back then she pulled me back in and we made out. It was pretty fun.


Something similar happened to me, but with negative results. My first kiss was stolen from me, so I don't actually count it as my first kiss. I was a freshman, and I somehow ended up dating a senior. We had just started dating (the very same day), and he was walking me home from school. I stopped on the corner when we got to my block because I didn't want my mom to see him. Suddenly, he announces that he wants to meet my mom. I protested. He told me to kiss him. I said no. He asked why not. While I was explaining, he kissed me. :blank Ick! I don't believe I actually responded, physically or verbally. I was too much in shock.

What I count as my first kiss happened the next year when I was a sophomore with the guy I count as my first actual boyfriend and first real kiss. He had just asked me to be his girlfriend, and then he, too, asked me to kiss him. I told him I was nervous because I hadn't really kissed anyone before. He said I shouldn't be nervous. And then he leaned in slowly, and I met him the rest of the way. It was soft and nice: two things the rest of the relationship was not. We stayed together for 1 year and 9 months, but it was unhealthy.


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

I would, but said story does not exist at this moment in time, and whether it will come to be at all remains to be seen...


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Something similar happened to me, but with negative results. My first kiss was stolen from me, so I don't actually count it as my first kiss. I was a freshman, and I somehow ended up dating a senior. We had just started dating (the very same day), and he was walking me home from school. I stopped on the corner when we got to my block because I didn't want my mom to see him. Suddenly, he announces that he wants to meet my mom. I protested. He told me to kiss him. I said no. He asked why not. While I was explaining, he kissed me. :blank Ick! I don't believe I actually responded, physically or verbally. I was too much in shock.
> 
> What I count as my first kiss happened the next year when I was a sophomore with the guy I count as my first actual boyfriend and first real kiss. He had just asked me to be his girlfriend, and then he, too, asked me to kiss him. I told him I was nervous because I hadn't really kissed anyone before. He said I shouldn't be nervous. And then he leaned in slowly, and I met him the rest of the way. It was soft and nice: two things the rest of the relationship was not. We stayed together for 1 year and 9 months, but it was unhealthy.


Aww, the second one sounds really sweet ^^. The guy in the first story sounds like a jack ***... Who just announces they wanna meet your mum the same day you start dating xD


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I was 13 and people were playing truth or dare in my bus. They dare me to kiss some guy. I did it anyways. I figured I wasn't going to date any time soon, so I might as well get it over with.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

He was old and loaded and I was young and horny, not much else to say


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

The only kisses I've had is in my dreams.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

My first kiss was behind the bike shed with the school 'bike' (You know who you are Jaqui Bennett )


We lads learnt more from our sweet Jaqui & her big Bristols than we ever did in sex-ed where all they taught us about was reproduction of rabbits - well I ask you - What use to us is seeing two bunnies screwing??!! lol


So Jaqui was to all intents & purposes our self elected sex-ed teacher :clap


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

I never have and to be perfectly honest, it will probably have to wait until my next lifetime.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is how i had my first kiss:








.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Alcohol.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

mcmuffinme said:


> Alcohol.


Yup.. Lots of it.. :blank


----------

